# Need Help - POW Island August Trip



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

I am headed to POW in the middle of August for a deer hunt. Assuming I fill my tag with time to spare, I plan to drive the island and river fish.
I am hoping someone can help me with information on what I can expect to be in the rivers at that time and most effective lures.

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Does anyone know what POW is??

Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

U D said:


> Does anyone know what POW is??
> 
> Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Those that have been there do, Prince of Wales Island.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

silver salmon and dolly varden prolifically.
If youre fly fishing for silvers bring a 7 wt and some egg sucking leeches, pink bunny flies, pink surface flies. these will all work good








dollies will be in with them fish beads 8-12 mm.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

black and white dolly lamas are a must have as well







you can use all these flies on spinning gear as well.


----------



## Kisutch (May 26, 2011)

There should be some fresh silvers nosing around by then. You are arriving just at the usual time of some first run fish. Coho fresh in from the salt will strike just about anything but they can get choosy at times. Basic hardware would include Vibrax spinners in size 4 and 5. Kodiak Custom spinners in size 5 both skirted and non skirted. Colors I would not be without is pink and chartreuse. Jigs are another bait I would not be without and yes I am talking for streams. Bunny strip jigs tied to 4 inches in length on 1/4 oz. round heads in pink/white, chartreuse/white, and black/white. These can be killer in pools with small eddies. 8 lbs gear will work just fine but bring along some 10 lbs just incase ocean conditions were excellent and the fish show up with some shoulders. Do not overlook coastal outlet areas at incoming tides. Nothing better than hitting a pod of fish in the surf.

Kisutch 

God Bless Dr Howard Tanner 

Former Lake Michigan Stakeholder 

Lake Michigan Lake Trout Gillnetters Association "We pledge to kill them all"

Alewife what?


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank You both! I am not a fly fisher so spinners it is! I will bring whichever rods fit in my travel rifle case 

I would really like to catch some Dollys as I have caught their cousins in Idaho (Bull trout) and love brookie fishing.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

They like fresh roe also.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Fishing Info - Prince of Wales Management Area, Alaska Department of Fish and Game


Alaska Department of Fish and Game




www.adfg.alaska.gov


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

I was there about 5 years ago at a similar time you are going. Coho we’re just starting to trickle in but there were some around in some rivers. Mostly found chums tho. The ones we caught were on vibrax and Mepps style spinners. I can’t remember but they might not allow treble hook there so read the regs before you fish.

we thought the same thing about filling our deer tags early then fishing the rest of the time. Boy were we wrong!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Heres a link to pow special regulation area, make sure you spend plenty of time reading not only the special regs but the general regs as well https://www.adfg.alaska.gov/static/...ons/PDFs/southeast/2022se_sfregs_complete.pdf


https://www.adfg.alaska.gov/static/regulations/fishregulations/PDFs/southeast/2022se_sfregs_princeofwalesisland.pdf


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

brushbuster said:


> Heres a link to pow special regulation area, make sure you spend plenty of time reading not only the special regs but the general regs as well https://www.adfg.alaska.gov/static/...ons/PDFs/southeast/2022se_sfregs_complete.pdf
> 
> 
> https://www.adfg.alaska.gov/static/regulations/fishregulations/PDFs/southeast/2022se_sfregs_princeofwalesisland.pdf


I get a little superstitious about a month out of a hunt. I’d hate to Jynx my hunt by thinking about fishing too much 

Thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

